
Microsoft Patented Cryptocurrency System Using Body Activity Data - MadMx
https://patentscope.wipo.int/search/en/detail.jsf?docId=WO2020060606&tab=PCTBIBLIO
======
cyberg1
00109] Concept 24. A device, comprising: one or more processors
communicatively coupled to a sensor, the sensor configured to sense body
activity of a user; and memory storing executable instructions that, if
executed by the one or more processors, configure the device to: receive a
task; generate body activity data based on the sensed body activity of the
user, wherein the sensed body activity is associated with the received task;
and transmit the generated body activity data to a system or network which
verifies the body activity data to award cryptocurrency.

